# B12 Bluebird Swap



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

BLUEBIRD,YOUR CLEAR FOR TAKE OFF..........

ANYWAY, HEY GUYS .......check this...my ongoing maddness is
growing.....going to sink some $$$$ into my swap ...now i did 
all my home work,and now it's coming together...now any and all that can give some info and insite...will be very cool.... currently
i'm getting aroud the small stuff and the the bird will be in the air
in about 2-3 mo. thought you gut would like to know....evrybody
here has helped greatly..and myetball,thx for the ideas.....

so let the games begain........


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Keep us posted. If you need some help feel free to ask!

John


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

DOH! Hit the wrong button....the one yes vote is mine...shoulda been a no vote.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

yes john,alan you'll know.... 

i'll try for pictures..but you know i'm still in the rock banging 
part of evo...still. no fish for me.....
the swap will be the sr20det and 'ill try to put the whole dash and set up in the car to make it be an eye catcher and if the cards lay right the wiring won't be as bad ..but who knows.. if anybody can tell me plz do...


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

red_devil said:


> *yes john,alan you'll know....
> 
> i'll try for pictures..but you know i'm still in the rock banging
> part of evo...still. no fish for me.....
> the swap will be the sr20det and 'ill try to put the whole dash and set up in the car to make it be an eye catcher and if the cards lay right the wiring won't be as bad ..but who knows.. if anybody can tell me plz do... *


Not to knock your idea or anything, but if the dash is coming out of the bluebird, it will *probably* have the steering column on the right side.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Sr20 B12 said:


> *Not to knock your idea or anything, but if the dash is coming out of the bluebird, it will probably have the steering column on the right side. *



DOH! I even looked at the pics on Flashoptions, didn't even dawn on me the wheel was on the wrong side.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm not stupid....hahahaha.just a mad man.. yes i know that's the whole point...i talked with the part boss, at the dealer and the car has predrilled holes because my car was made in japan.. and sent up here. now if i use all the part off the bluebird fr. clip very little problems ya see.....so the coolness of driving on the other side just makes me giggle........


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

yeah just wait till you have to go through drive thru. or get pulled over that would be sweet, not the pulling over part. or those parking garages where you have to pay to get out. i guess you could go backwards though


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

always ride with a passanger......


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey guys ,just an update it's slow going right now.
i still smile about what rice rocket soon said...that would,and wouldn't be cool.if ya get what i mean......


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

LMAO i just read that, rice thats so hilariously funny!!! haha, all you need is a bullhorn and one of those reach things for handicaps, lol you'll be ok!! besides, it woudl be wierd to see someone driving on wrong side, hell i think id have to look twice and laugh  GO FOR IT!!! man i vote yes!!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I'd love to drive on the right-hand side. For some bizarre reason, there are like 6 right-hand drive Scoobys around here, not to mention several misc. right-hand drives at the local junkyards.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

just to add the dash i think will be a tight fit.but if i put it out of my ass, thatwould be badass in it self.....now if i swap the whole thing ecm inclued.only wiring that would be done is,lightsand etc..
or am i for geting somthing???help me out guys.....


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> * it woudl be wierd to see someone driving on wrong side *


whats so wierd about it mail men have been doing it for years


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

this is true, but the mail men don't want 205hp under the hoodwhen delivering mail. now do thay?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

The last thing most people want is a mailman going postal with 205bhp under the hood.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

i see ak47 and a getaway car with 205bhp.....any way you look at it ,money well spent... ya agree...?


anyway , with the blue bird fresh in my mind.... i know the inner cooler won't fit under the hood ...unless i cut and paste something
on my hood? now i think the blue bird hood won't fit..? and the 
last time i checked for anyone who made carbonfiber hoods for a b12spt cp did it custom....and that's more money then my chep
self wants to spend.... i could relocate the cooler to the common spot ....,but i don't want that. what do you guys think ? opt:1 or
opt:2?


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

mount it up front


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Heh heh. My dad just bought a pre-ban AK-47 last week. Can't wait until bulletfest. A 'K' car is going to become scrap metal.
I think the only way too get a top mount under a B12 is to have it sticking outta the hood. Add a scoop(that is sarcasm, please don't do it  ) Mount it up front and you won't have a problem. I heard FMICs can be more effective that TMICs.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

yo super thanks for your two bits...

now i did some more thinking about that dash swap and i might of not looked at the mess i wanted to get into.. so for now i'll put that on the back burner for now... other than getting more of my junk ready for the swap ,i'm still saving my pennies...hehehe.

now the sticking out of the hood would be cool to a point
but i think you right.. now my step dad does custom exhaust
systems,and i think he'll do my rerouting for the FMIC.so the cost will be cheap.hehe. now all of us b12 oweners love cheap.
so just more update notes for ya guys..

-red-


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey do you guys ever get the feeling of being broke every time you lookin the nissan motorsports book? i just did when i saw some stuff i wanted .


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Isn't the bluebird with SR20DET AWD? I know they have vehicles that are FWD, but I've only seen AWD trannies attached to these motors. The intercooler on the bluebird should not interfere with the hood unless (for some ungodly reason) the engine is mounted too high.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

REALLY! , the blue bird i lookrd at was FWD. and every body here says it better to go with the FMIC. i would have to cut a hole in my hood right.?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I just went and saw a bluebird/Altima front clip with a factory front mount intercooler and an AWD transmission. I swear there aren't any FWD Altima/bluebird's (13) in Japan. I could be wrong, but most of the SR20DET's came with an AWD tranny.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Worst case you could do what the DSM guys do when they buy a JDM 4G63T AWD setup. Have an aluminum plate welded over the transfer case output.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

i e-mailed them and they said it was FWD. and they had about nine of them left.and to call when i wanted to buy.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

the one with AWD is the pulzer,and it's has 235 hp stock,and a bigger turbo,and not to say bigger injectors too.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

ok guys just to clear things up. The bluebird is All wheel drive and sr20det powered. To my knowledge, no sr20det powered vehciles were FWD from the factory, that would be pour design for driveability.  The bluebird sr20det swaps you see here in the US utilize the Se-R transmission to make it work. Hope this helps.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> *ok guys just to clear things up. The bluebird is All wheel drive and sr20det powered. To my knowledge, no sr20det powered vehicles were FWD from the factory, that would be a pour design for driveability. The bluebird sr20det swaps you see here in the US utilize the Se-R transmission to make it work. Hope this helps. *


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey guys check this site out ......FWD ......

www.flashoptions.com 


it's on the first page. under spec.orders.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> hey guys check this site out ......FWD ......


 Sorry Bro, that's an AWD vehicle that has an engine that will suit a FWD, so I knew I wasn't crazy and hybrid thanks for 2nding the motion. I've done too many of these swaps to know there weren't any FWD (2wd) turbocharged SR20 vehicles around and especially being sent to the U.S. because if that was so, there wouldn't be a shortage of 5spd transmissions like there is. So you're going to pay $1750 for an engine and another $500-$1000 for a tranny (if you're lucky), you're gonna need a shifter, mounts and crap load of patience, determination and someone who's skilled in the art of welding and wiring installation. And BTW, you will not be using any portion of that dash out of that car and this I promise (It's just too different). I once tried to use the B13 SE-R's cluster (which didn't fit), so I used the speedometer and it was tacky looking. Your sweetest out is that of a pulsar with CA series motor in it as they can be made to look original like my own, but the work is tedious and the parts are fragile.


> Worst case you could do what the DSM guys do when they buy a JDM 4G63T AWD setup. Have an aluminum plate welded over the transfer case output.


 Myetball, if I can remember my own AWD trannies from CA18DET set-ups, Nissan's AWD system isn't that simple and all that modular. I wish you the best of luck red_devil in finding a good/clean SR20FWD tranny.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

dude! don't say that...... my bubble is weak as it is. hehehe. 
but hey,like i care about my bubble? and thx for the kick in the ass  now that suckssssasssss...!!! well time to go looking for an se-r with my bat...and get one real cheap ,and do the turbo swap......shit. my pocket book is only a max of 3000. over a few months....about 500 a month. don't want to spend all summer just tring to do a swap...so any last words?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> so any last words?


 May the boost be with you, young JEDI But seriously, you will exceed your $3k budget easily. Be prepared to fork out an addition $2k.........


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

I think they have FWD, refering to this as a FWD swap. If you look in the picture above, you can see the raised in the section in the floor board to accomodate the driveshaft. I have never seen a sr20det motor come to the states with a FWD transmission on it.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey i see. thanks well then they should say that .....


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> thanks well then they should say that .....


 Man, these people's strategy is to attract young, hungry go fasters like yourself with the most attractive advertising they can. They already know it's an AWD set-up, but if they can get you to buy it as a FWD and get it to your house, then it's really an open and shut case for them and you're stuck sourcing more parts and spending more money.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Horror!!!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Maybe they are calling it a front wheel drive because...well...it has no rear wheels


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Why is it that Nissan never saw it fit to give us a turbo vehicle. DSM's are very popular, as well as the occasional MX-6 GT. They hold one of the most potent turbo motors, and we have to import them, along with them not being street legal. I wish I could move to Australia.
PS, so what is the story with 'meatball'


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Emissions, my friend! Emissions stop alot of these high performance cars from reaching our soils. Some car companies are not going to spend ooodles of money attempting to choke their potent motors to satisfy the EPA. So they said "2 peas in a bucket (fast cars to USA) Fuck-it"


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey , if i get any more stressed over this pieace of ______. i'll get something else. lol....anyway.i think i might go with somthing i 'll get in the car sooner....like? well ....


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey, 99beers....:cheers:


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Emissions are stupid (not really though) My Grand Prix's 16 yr old Cat is so fried, the shit inside it is rattling around. Now that I think of it, Mitsu and Mazda both had the cash to blow to get them into the US. Nissan has been reletively broke for a while, right?

Hey red, relieve your stress, i'll trade ya cars Time and patience, and a few cases. You can get through it.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Mitubishi is the richest of all of the japanese car manufacturers as well as the koreans.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

As in Koreans, you mean Kia and Hyundai right? We all know what happened to Daewoo.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Right! Daewoo reminds us of a modern day YUGO


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Oh man, I owned a Daewoo Espero when I was in Korea last time, done three tours there. What a POS. Was taking my wife the 45km so Seoul to deliver our daughter and had to stop and cut the AC belt off...compressor froze. Damn car wouldn't idle. Charging system was crap. Had to jury rig the radiator fan when we got stuck in traffic on a Korean holiday...basically 8 million people all trying to leave Seoul at the same time on a two lane highway. Although it wasn't bad looking.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey guys check this out... now i might get the money all together in a few mounths..cool hu... the bb is on sale for 1000 bones. and i found a tranny chep....so if all goes well i start breaking into it late march...

_______________________________________________

Also,i found a GTI-R rad in n.motorsports for arpund 400. will this go good with this engine set up?an will i have enough room ,with the turbo??


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey, also the turbo on the blue bird has a set psi?And anybody know what it is? it is a t25 right??? or what is it...?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm pretty sure most turbo Japanese cars are boosted stock to 14psi, remember it's a small turbo, so it's a lot less power than say a T4 at 14psi. It's a T25 alright.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It's a T25G, but all Japanese cars' boost is set from factory at 7psi! At 14psi, warranty work will be overwhelming for these little turbos. Makes since to have it a 7 psi, right?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Why was my buddy's DSMs (stock turbos) boosting to 14psi consistantly. Unacurrate boost gauge? Well, what's the difference in size from a T25 and a 13G turbo?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

most nissan turbo engine's are regulated around 7-8 lbs.. while the z31 is a bit low 6-7... i would think DSM would be around 11-13 lbs with the 14B TD05H stock but that i cant answer...i know this turbo is suppose to be good for a lot of hp but how much youll have to search on it...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Why was my buddy's DSMs (stock turbos) boosting to 14psi consistantly.


 The DSM's had to run their boost at 14psi to compensate for the low 7:1 compression hence the DSM's ability to stay out of the detonation ring. A t25G is a bit better than a regular T25, but I wouldn't swap my T25 for a t25G because there isn't that much of a difference as they both are still T25's and are puny!


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey thx guys for you input. Now if i get a boost reg. how much boost can i push with out something bad happening.Or should i up grade to a t28 or something or another???my goal hp is 250's not much more....


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *The DSM's had to run their boost at 14psi to compensate for the low 7:1 compression hence the DSM's ability to stay out of the detonation ring. A t25G is a bit better than a regular T25, but I wouldn't swap my T25 for a t25G because there isn't that much of a difference as they both are still T25's and are puny! *


OK. Semms right, 1st gen DSM's tolerate detonation as much as RX-7's.

I would say upgrade to the T28, which prolly won't run you too much, and wouldn't have much of a problem at 250bhp. They are good for what, about 280bhp?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

okey how much for a t-28? and i would have to get the odds and ends too right?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

how much hp will that t-28 put me at with no iner mods done. other then your basics. no gains.


----------



## glide (Apr 29, 2003)

1G DSMs (7.8:1cr) boost anywhere from 10-14psi stock, depending on the knock values. A small restrictor can be pulled out of the boost solenoid to provide a solid 14psi until knock is detected, and they can take a lot of knock.
The 2G DSM with the T25 has 8.5:1cr

Stock boost pressures vary, it's up to the manufacturer.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey thx . now i found a t-28 for 699 buck. new sr20 performance.
what would i need to do the swap?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Should bolt right on to the T25 flange.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

thats not counting all the little shit i have to do also right?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey, I'M back........... well i found a grip of stuff, and some money 
for a little of it....1)found a long block SR20de from a friend,for $450. 2) found a 91 se-r 90% of the whole car there....for $400-500.... 3) a 5 spd tranny for 525 with free shipping,and one yr war..4) ordering the frt. clip in a month... will have the tranny in a few wks... need transax....some time ? so that's what i have been doing........thx..and let me know if anyone needs parts?

RED


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey just an up date... got a doner car , will brake into it in weeks to follow ... going to wash the frt. clip idea for now.. to much stuff going bad with importing. so i'll just do fine with the stuff i have now.. two sr20de long blocks and most of the stuff i need for now ..it will keep me busy for months.


----------

